# FS: 10 gallon Tank for $10



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

For sale: 

1) 2.5 gallon tank $5

2) 10 gallon tank $10

Tanks are both very new... purchased a few months ago.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Price reduction.... now $60. LIGHT IS SOLD


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Price reduction again.... $60 LIGHT IS SOLD


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Added 3 tanks.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Got pics of the tanks I'd be interested in 10G and 6G possibly?


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Here you go. They need a rinse. Otherwise they should be in perfect condition. They were used a couple months for spiders. Shouldn't really be any scratches either.

2.5 gallon:









5.5 gallon:









10 gallon:


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Pm sent....


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

5.5 gallon sold. Thank you Shrimpette. 

2.5 gallon, 10 gallon, and dual T5HO Light still available.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

T5HO sold.

2.5 gallon, 10 gallon still available.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Back to the top.


----------



## wol71 (Jan 31, 2016)

Does the 2.5G tank have a lid/cover?


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

No just the tank.


----------



## lilredwagon (Jun 2, 2014)

Pm sent looking for 10gal


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

2.5 gallon sold.

10 gallon still available... $10.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

10 gallon tank still available for $10. Very new.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Ill take the 10 gal


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Buyer backed out. Still for sale.


----------

